
It’s Possible to Hack a Phone with Sound Waves, Researchers Show - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/14/technology/phone-hacking-sound-waves.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=3&pgtype=sectionfront
======
nercht12
The weakness in this is that designers didn't expect people to be hacking
their phones from this direction. The reality is that ANY input that effects
what's inside can be used to effect and maybe reprogram the system. The system
is just a bunch of electrons with no meaning and no concept of "security". One
day, if we get optical computers, hackers may use radio or other light waves
to manipulate those computers from outside with no internet connection.

